# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Travel to Bali

## intouchbali

Bali is a great place to travel. There are many great accommodation in Bali. Please share your tips to choose accommodation in Bali ?

----------


## ajmrer07

I think bali is a great place to spend the holiday with families..

----------


## searchnmeet

I love it, Bali is  most beautiful and amazing place i have never seen

----------


## herming

Good post...

----------


## Paultayloor

Keep posting its really great .

----------


## Marry

Definitely, Bali is one of the  most beautiful place in Asia, I visited there couple of times especially with my wife to spend romantic holidays.

----------

